
Ask HN: Health AI? - pdm55
About two weeks ago, I thought I came across a submission to HN or Show HN to do with Health AI. It wasn&#x27;t this one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.humandx.org&#x2F;. I think it was one that was already up and running. Unfortunately, I closed it before bookmarking it. Now I cannot find it. Can anyone suggest a link?
======
KZeillmann
Have you tried hn.algolia.com?

~~~
pdm55
Thx, couldn't find what I saw previously, but I found a few other leads.
Didn't realize HN's search allowed one to order search results by date - that
was helpful to find recent links.

